# Let's Get Ready to Ruuuummbbble! The Fight Club



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Boy, Sawyer is getting SO big. I was really surprised !!! I was very impressed at how patient Geddy was when he grabbed her ears in the first video...... youngsters !!!lol


----------



## Maggies mom

Looks like my house just in slow motion..lol....Sawyer is growing so fast.... great videos


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LOL Maggie's Mom... too funny!!! And I bet, you probably have that going on in three different piles LMBO!!!

Penny&Maggie's Mom... Both Sawyer and Geddy give as good as they get... but somehow Geddy is also very sweet in allowing him to get away with the ear grabs. She just loves her little man!!! Sawyer IS getting big isn't he?? He's over 40 lbs now, and is really starting to look like a little doggie... not so puppyish anymore!


----------



## monomer

Hey, that's a mighty big water bowl you've got out for those puppies. I guess they can work up a powerful thirst when fighting hard in the backyard.

Is this the fight thread? ...if not, I will have to start a "Fight Club" thread... but first I gotta get some new fight videos, all I have right now is old ones. I think that will be my task for tomorrow... video Sid and Soph in fight mode.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Monomer... yeah this is the thread for fights lol!! Didn't title it properly tho... perhaps you can rename it for me?? Can't wait to see Sid and Soph in action!!!


----------



## monomer

Okay... this is an old one but it is one of my favorites... it'll just have to do until I can get some new footage...


----------



## AndyFarmer

Maggies mom said:


> Looks like my house just in slow motion..lol....Sawyer is growing so fast.... great videos


I was thinking the EXACT same thing!!! LOL


----------



## monomer

Anyone with a 'fight' vid, join in and post them here... I wanna see some dog-fightin' action...


----------



## Maggies mom

Will try and get one tomorrow.... i did post some pictures yesterday of the girls given the boys hell.....


----------



## monomer

Maggies mom said:


> Will try and get one tomorrow....


Oh, this gonna be sooo good... can't wait to see what everyone can get on film tomorrow... (its suppose to rain here tomorrow, so maybe there will be some mud-slinging... ah, I can only hope)


----------



## Maggies mom

Well our weather is calling for a 60% chance of rain... so here that means it gunna rain.... and therefore it will be a mud fight.But only 3 out of the 4 will sling mud.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LOL... can't wait to see your vid Maggie's Mom!!!

Monomer... what a cute video!!! I was beginning to wonder when exactly the fight was going to take place


----------



## monomer

Here's a couple fresh ones from today... the camera wasn't really fast enough for some of the action...


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> ...I was beginning to wonder when exactly the fight was going to take place


You know how your dog never does whatever it is they were just doing a split second BEFORE you got the camera out? ...well, that was them that day. They spent the better part of an hour 'fightin' up a storm and then split up as soon as I went in and got the camera out... it was just sheer luck that they actually got it on at the end there. Today I had the camera 'cocked and loaded' and at the ready, that's how I got those two vids... however I just missed a real good one only a moment ago while I was in here on the internet and could only watch them through the picture window... 'cause I know as soon as I go out with the camera they will stop and come running to me.... and that's certainly no fun.


----------



## Maggies mom

Well it stormed here all day with thunder and lighten so no video for us. And for some reason the dogs didnt go out much.... long enough to do there business and come right back in and slept all day.


----------



## cham

monomer said:


> Here's a couple fresh ones from today... the camera wasn't really fast enough for some of the action...


And this is exactly what my two do in my little living room! Without the zoomies of course. I'm going to have to figure out how to take movies with my camera, then upload them to Youtube(?).


----------



## monomer

You take the movies and I will guide you in the steps it takes to 'YouTube'-it and get it into this thread. Our guys sometimes 'fight' in the house but my wife's always afraid they are going to break something and so usually puts a stop to it or makes them carry it outside... ...awww, she's no fun....


----------



## monomer

Maggies mom said:


> Well it stormed here all day with thunder and lighten so no video for us. And for some reason the dogs didnt go out much.... long enough to do there business and come right back in and slept all day.


Well, there's always tomorrow you know... the rain can't last forever...


----------



## Maggies mom

monomer said:


> Well, there's always tomorrow you know... the rain can't last forever...


According to the weather report its suppose to rain through sat and maybe sun.... I will get it as soon as I can.....


----------



## monomer

If it actually rains for that long, believe me, they WILL be 'fightin' in the house... in fact, it wouldn't surprise me if even you joined in  ...I know when I get stir crazy I'll get down on the floor and take on the dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom

monomer said:


> If it actually rains for that long, believe me, they WILL be 'fightin' in the house... in fact, it wouldn't surprise me if even you joined in  ...I know when I get stir crazy I'll get down on the floor and take on the dogs.


I dont even need to get on the floor to join they usually do it on the sectional.:uhoh: and they usually come across my lap .. And you dont want to be on the bottom end when Cruiser launches all 83 pounds on you....He has no grace.


By special request... and back by popular demand


----------



## Maggies mom

I love that video!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monomer

Me too!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

awwww hehehe... love that video!!! Is that Hootie who makes a short intro? And is that Miss Maggie who puts down the law?? Who are the puppies involved... esp. the puppy kamikaze lol?? that one is hillarious!!!


----------



## Maggies mom

Lego&Jacub said:


> awwww hehehe... love that video!!! Is that Hootie who makes a short intro? And is that Miss Maggie who puts down the law?? Who are the puppies involved... esp. the puppy kamikaze lol?? that one is hillarious!!!


Yes, Hootie comes in the middle of it and exits and That is the BOSS(aka Maggie) putting the law down(as usual) and the puppies are Abbie and Morgan(puppy kamikaze)


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Guess that video was taken a little while ago then huh lol... given that Abbie was just a little bit then!!! Morgan was a hooooooot!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom

Abbie was 5 months old in that picture..... And Morgan was 4 months old, he has had 3 surgeries for hip problems before the age of 2, ended up with a hip replacement you would never know by the way he was running around.


----------



## norabrown

Lego&Jacub said:


>


for whatever reason, Im having to respond in order to be able to see the video.


----------



## monomer

It seems like maybe all the YouTube vids are your problem...
Might be your ISP or browser or something doesn't like YouTube and is trying to blocking it... though it is funny how you can access them through in a reply. I guess I don't really know what to tell you... 

If you ask this question in the "How-to Instructions" Forum you might get a more concise evaluation of your problem and some suggestions on things to try. After all, I would guess better than 60% of the vids posted here are YouTube originating vids.


----------



## monomer

HEY wait a minute!!!! Its not just you... *I TOO canNOT see these vids except in a recent reply box*.... What's going on here???


----------



## cham

monomer said:


> You take the movies and I will guide you in the steps it takes to 'YouTube'-it and get it into this thread. Our guys sometimes 'fight' in the house but my wife's always afraid they are going to break something and so usually puts a stop to it or makes them carry it outside... ...awww, she's no fun....


ok you got a deal! Now what I want to know is how your wife manages to put a stop to the WWD matches! I no longer have a coffee table in the living room because of them!!!!My yard isnt fenced in so I just can't tell 'em to take behind the "school". I/we pull them apart and they just treat it like a break... <sigh> Maybe I should call Vince McMahon?


----------



## monomer

Nancy... confession, since she's the softie in the family she tells me to make them stop and since they obey me and I obey her.... I then step between them and yell "No!" in a most serious voice then I go open the door and say "Go peepee!" ...yeah its a strange thing to say but it made more sense when they were younger...

Anywhoo... I fix the problem in this thread by EDITING each post with an embedded vid and SAVE it again. However I don't know what to do about all the zillion other older embedded YouTube vids in the forum... I'm certainly not going back to re-save every single one of them... PITA


----------



## cham

monomer said:


> Nancy... confession, since she's the softie in the family she tells me to make them stop and since they obey me and I obey her....


 
Ahhhh, She who must be obeyed!!!! She's not the softie, she is the smart on, but that is all I can say... Feminine secrets.:smooch:


----------

